# New puppy



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi in my search for a good breeder near us I sent out lots of emails to breeders on breeders online.I received this one back yesterday along wih some gorgeous pictures and just wanted to ask the many knowledgable people on here if the ad sounds good or not.I know you can't tell whether the person is being honest from an ad but I just wanted to know if it is worth visiting?
XC


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Cant see any links .....


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Woops that would help wouldn't it )
Hi Clare,

I have a litter of F1b Cockapoo's due at the end of July. They will be ready for their new homes at the end of September beginning of October.*

Mum is my lovely apricot and white Cockapoo called Ruby and Dad is a beautiful Chocolate phantom miniature poodle. Both parents are DNA eye tested PRCD-pra clear and both parents have been BVA hip scored. Mum is DNA tested clear for FN and BVA elbow/eye scored. Dad has been DNA profiled for 26 other genetic diseases and is clear. Both parents are available to view.*

My puppies are raised in the house and are well socialised with people, children and my other dogs. The puppies come vet checked with first vaccination, microchipped, four weeks free insurance, Natural instinct puppy food with food vouchers and blanket with Mums smell to help settle the puppy in it's new home.*


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Claire It all certainly sounds very thorough, and the Natural Instinct puppy food (raw) is an impressive touch. I guess the only thing you can do is to go along and have a look for yourself, check out all the paperwork, see the parents and go by your gut instincts. x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I think i know this breeder,if it is her dad is amazing!! Is mum american or english? x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds perfect! Go and check it out, you'll know if it's right or not.


Sam x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds pretty promising to me!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

mandym said:


> I think i know this breeder,if it is her dad is amazing!! Is mum american or english? x


Actually Mandy I don't know.I have just sent an email to ask.The breeder has said that she is an apricot and white cockapoo called Ruby.
XC


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Actually Mandy I don't know.I have just sent an email to ask.The breeder has said that she is an apricot and white cockapoo called Ruby.
> XC


I now know exactly who owns mum and dad,both fabulous dogs,i would definately go for one of these puppies!! xxx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone,the breeder has been really informative and fantastic at understanding my anxiety.I know you can't really tell until you go and look but my gut feeling says it is definitely worth pursuing.We may have found our new baby )
XClare


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

mandym said:


> I now know exactly who owns mum and dad,both fabulous dogs,i would definately go for one of these puppies!! xxx


Thank you Mandy.Do you know where abouts they are based as I have sent so many emails and have got myself confused Your reply has sealed the deal for us to go ahead.Thank you


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Thank you Mandy.Do you know where abouts they are based as I have sent so many emails and have got myself confused Your reply has sealed the deal for us to go ahead.Thank you



I think its hampshire.I wouldve loved to have used this beautiful sire with pyper but she didnt get her hips done in time the last season and i have a boy up here now but he is amazing and so is mum,a very dedicated breeder,lucky you.keep us all posted xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Clare

I also know this breeder and it is genuine. You won't go wrong with this one. J x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Julia,
It's just a shame you won't have any available pups until new year otherwise it would have definitely been you we came to.Thank you for all of your really helpful and understanding emails.
XClare


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Thanks everyone,the breeder has been really informative and fantastic at understanding my anxiety.I know you can't really tell until you go and look but my gut feeling says it is definitely worth pursuing.We may have found our new baby )
> XClare


Fantastic,i cant wait to see the puppies,they will be beautiful!! They will be well worth the wait xxx


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I feel your excitement! Its lovely when youve found the right one. congratulations! when will puppy be ready to come home?


Sam x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone.The deed is done )
We are 3rd on the waiting list and the pups are due to be able to come home at the end of sept,beginning of October.I felt this would be a good time as my youngest will have done a year at school then,the madness of the summer holidays will be over and as I am a preschool teacher this will be my quietest time of the year )oh and hopefully hubby can have some time off to help.Unless he gets annoying and under my feet in which case I may send him back to work  The breeder was very impressed that I already use ilovemycockapoo and was full of praise for the lovely people on here.I will keep you all posted.Any toilet training,crate training or children and dog training Woukd be greatly appreciated.
XClare


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news Clare. So pleased you came across a breeder that ticked all your boxes and proved perfect when you looked into it.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great news! So if all goes to plan, you should be out walking your new puppy by the October half term! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Clare Did you say you were in the South East? We are in West Kent and hoping to have a new puppy in August. x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Clare thats fantastic news!! This is one puppy i cant wait to see xxx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Jane,
Yes we are in a small village between Brighton and Crawley.Right next to the Bluebell railway.
XClare


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Clare, I am so pleased for you, your pup will have had the best start in life it is possible to have, and the best new mummy and forever home too. Can't wait for the piccies


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Ahhhh thank you Ali )
XClare


----------

